

Almost all Windows users vulnerable to Flash zero-day attacks - anupj
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9135937/Almost_all_Windows_users_vulnerable_to_Flash_zero_day_attacks

======
jemmons
Mac users: don't forget ClickToFlash
(<http://rentzsch.github.com/clicktoflash/>)

iPhone users: breath a sigh of relief that there's no Flash on your platform
yet.

